
The Quadrennial iPhone SE Schedule - _venkatasg
https://daringfireball.net/2020/04/the_quadrennial_iphone_se_schedule
======
ksec
Now that they got rid of the Plus moniker, I hope they drop the "Max" from the
Pro Naming.

So we end up with a Line up looking like,

iPhone 12 Pro 6.1" / 6.7" iPhone 11s / 12 5.4" / 6.1" iPhone SE 4.7" / ( I
think there is a 5.4" coming in 2021 )

I mean the whole iPhone 11 Pro Max is getting very "Microsoft" naming alike
and un-Apple.

~~~
cjsawyer
How about “The 2020 iPhone 6”? Just year-product-size.

~~~
Tsiklon
It seems to work for their computers, however I suspect that’s only an
artefact known to the enthusiasts.

I have noticed that with this convention you then run into people conflating
the year of purchase with the model year, especially when these devices are
sold for multiple years.

This is potentially confusing to people.

